# Touch Up Paint



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

Any suggestions on touch up paint for the black frame / stairs? What methods work?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

KargorooWiech said:


> Any suggestions on touch up paint for the black frame / stairs? What methods work?


If there's rust, I brush it with a metal brush. Then I use rust-o-leum. It now comes in 3 finishes. I usually prefer the satin finish for the frame.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Any suggestions on touch up paint for the black frame / stairs? What methods work?


If there's rust, I brush it with a metal brush. Then I use rust-o-leum. It now comes in 3 finishes. I usually prefer the satin finish for the frame.
[/quote]

X2. I've already done this, after two years of use.

Mike


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I do pretty much the same as Nathan and Mike but use coarse sand paper then a smother grit. I hit the rusted areas with a spray primer first then rust-o-leum. I've had to do this to my rear steps and most recently I repainted the entire tongue and and the Equalizer brackets and it looks brand new. Good luck.

Brad


----------

